# IN/OH Haunters May Gathering



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

We have the date & location confirmed for the IN/OH Haunters Gathering. It will take place on May 17th in New Paris, OH. Practically on the border of Indiana & Ohio and at the location of one of our regular group members’ future haunt site for 2008.

The day will start off similar to our meetings with at least one fun MNT- Make N Take- workshop project and a cool Demo presented. There will be a BBQ & potluck lunch to share, some fun contests & games, an awards cereMOANy and more!

Participation in the MNT project/s, Speed Demo/s or other contests & games, etc is NOT required to attend! It's still a great way to meet other haunters and gain project knowledge!!!

If you live in Indiana or Ohio or are from one of the surrounding states of Kentucky, Illinois, Michigan, West Virginia or Pennsylvania, we’d be glad to have you join in May’s Special Event! 

Please see us at the site below to confirm your attendance, get the latest details and to participate in putting this occasion together!

INOH-HG : IN/OH Haunters 
Gathering


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Updated information about the May Indiana/Ohio Haunters Gathering:

MEETING: 5/17/08

TIME: Starts @ 11:00a

LOCATION: New Paris, OH

ADDRESS:
9319 Wesler Road
New Paris, OH 45347

LUNCH: BBQ Potluck (Post your item/s anytime!)
SNACKS: Bring snacks for yourself or to share
DIINNER: PIZZA'hhhs

11:00: Start Speed Demo- FaceCasting Project w/Sparky
12:00: Start MNT Workshop- Creating Tombstones w/Eric & Finish
Speed Demo
12:45: Creepy Food Contest- Host/ess:
1:00: Lunch
2:00: Finish MNT Workshop Project
: Clean–up Area
: Door Prize Raffle- Host/ess:
: Swap it Or Sell it
: Round Table Meet– Host/ess:
: Junk Pile Prop Building Contest- Host: Grinner
: Monster & Banshee Screaming Contest – Host/ess:
: DIY Costume Contest – Host: Grinner
: Make up fx Battle – Host/ess:
: Awards CereMoanY & Pizza- Presentor & Host: Grinner
: Clean–up Area
: Snacks [& up in the air right now but a movie projector is available]

MAKE & TAKE WORKSHOP PROJECT: Creating Tombstones w/Eric

*MATERIALS NEEDED: Please Bring
Dremel/Rotozip [maybe some nice folks can share..]
Hot Wire Foam Cutter or [*Soldering Gun: dual prong trigger style]
Ruler/Straight Edge
Compass
Laquer Thinner [bring if you have but Eric will have some of this available]

*Eric can supply foam for tombstones or you may bring your own. He can also show
an
inexpensive way to make a hot wire foam cutter using a dual prong trigger
style-soldering
gun. 

-Junk Pile Prop Contest: Random parts & pieces used in a timed
prop-building contest
-DIY Costume Contest OR a DIY Costume Scramble & Quick Make-up
Contest: Can't be entirely store bought. A timed do-it-yourself H-ween
costume and quick make-up contest
-OR a Make-up FX Battle. Split into teams of 3 or 4 people & Timed
-Creepy Food Creations Contest: Enter your deadlightful concoctions
-Monster & Banshee Screaming Contest
-Swap it Or Sell it: A chance to trade up & get a 'new' prop or product in
exchange for
yours or Sell it!

AWARDS CEREMONY:
Includes all contests & their winners.

DOOR PRIZES: Bring a used or new H-ween/Haunt related prop to donate for the
Door
Prize Drawing!

SPECIAL NOTE:
Participation in MNT, Speed Demo or other contests & games is NOT
required to attend! It's Still a great way to meet other haunters and
gain project knowledge!!!


----------

